# General j-1400



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Got a lead on a general j1400 sewer jetter. It's electric and they want 500 bucks for it. I never had a jetter before and was curious what size line I could use it for. I mainly only snake 4" residential sewers.
Is this worth it for the price or should I just pass? 
Thanks guys.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

For the price it doesn't sound bad, never used an electric jet but I've heard they are really only for smaller lines 2-3".


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

My first jetter was an electric by Viking, the General puts it to shame. It works great on 1 1/2" to 4" lines, I even used it on 6" sludge blocked sewers. The thing is its a low gpm/psi machine, so you will have to make mutiple passes in the larger lines.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a Spartan 717 electric jetter and use it specifically on 2" lines. It's great for kitchen sinks, urinals, mop sinks, etc. I don't know how it'd do on 3". It might work o.k. but it'd take quite a while to clean. I woudln't even waste my time trying to jet a 4" line with it. 


For $500 it's a pretty nice price if you have 2" lines that you need to jet. If you need it to work in larger pipes, save your money.








Paul


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

1-1/2 - 2" line only. If you don't have a jetter, I'd recommend a 13 hp pressure washer/jetter. See these all the time in the 600-1000 dollar range. This size will do 1-1/2 - 4" easily.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

We have the larger general electric and it's ok for inside work.


----------

